# Düngekugeln selber herstellen



## neuemmendorfer (15. März 2012)

Moin,

habe in meiner Nähe einen Wasserpflanzenverkäufer, der sich nebenbei ein paar Euro verdient. Er hat mir einen Düngetip gegeben, den ich hier gern weitergeben möchte:

Man nehme etwas Lehm und weiche ihn ein. Mit den Händen wird er in eine Konsistenz wie Maurermörtel gebracht. Nun werden im Verhältnis von etwa 1:1 Hornspäne zugegeben.

Aus dem Brei formt man Kugeln und lässt sie so lange in der Sonne trocknen bis sie steinhart sind. Die Kugeln können danach sofort in den Wurzelbereich der nährstoffgierigen Pflanzen gedrückt werden.

Nach seiner Information, kann man sogar Sumpfpflanzen in puren Sand setzen und sie gelegentlich mit den Kugeln düngen.


----------



## Plätscher (15. März 2012)

*AW: Düngekugeln selber herstellen*

Hallo,

nur Hornspäne ist nicht gut, da er ein reiner Stickstoff Dünger ist. Besser man nimmt Handelüblichen Langzeit Volldünger und arbeitet ihn in den Lehm ein. 

Du kannst ihn natürlich in der Sonne trocknen lassen, schneller geht es wenn du die lehmkegel in das Eisfach legst, da wird er auch Knüppelhart.


----------



## Yogibubu (16. März 2012)

*AW: Düngekugeln selber herstellen*

Hi Jürgen,

habe gelesen: Ein Blaukorn, 30 Minuten bei 60 Grad C im Backofen und anschliessend einen Tag bei Zimmertemperatur trocknen lassen wäre optimal…

VG

Andreas


----------



## Wuzzel (16. März 2012)

*AW: Düngekugeln selber herstellen*

Lohnt sich denn der Aufwand ? 
Im Handel sind Düngekegel ja schließlich für kleines Geld erhältlich.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## RKurzhals (16. März 2012)

*AW: Düngekugeln selber herstellen*

Hallo Wuzzel,
da bin ich Deiner Meinung ! Als einzige vernünftige Idee würde ich es finden, einen "Volldünger" mittels Kieselsol zu Kugeln zu formen. Das billigere Wasserglas ist die zweite Idee nach der ersten, macht den Dünger dann aber alkalisch.
Auf diese Weise erreicht man erst den entscheidenden Effekt, eine sich langsam auflösende Düngerkugel zu produzieren. Die thermische Behandlung von Phosphatdünger (Blaukorn) ist da nur die halbe Wahrheit. 
Mir persönlich wäre die Spielerei, wie ich zu schönen Kugeln komme, und wie diese getrocknet/nachgearbeitet werden sollen zu aufwändig - testen müsste man seine Ergebnisse auch noch!
Aber ich möchte gern mal einbringen, wie es gehen sollte - da kann ich mich schlecht 'raushalten.


----------



## Elfriede (17. März 2012)

*AW: Düngekugeln selber herstellen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir auch Gedanken zm Thema Düngekegel gemacht und sie auch schon selbst hergestellt, weil es auf Paros keine zu kaufen gibt.

Heuer will ich es anders machen. Ich habe mir Osmocote Exact Langzeitdünger für 8 Monate gekauft (gibt es auch für 4 und 6 Monate) und will ihn an Stelle von Düngekegeln lose  in "Bohrlöcher" einbringen und die Löcher mit etwas Töpferton verschließen. Dieser Volldünger (kleine Kügelchen) soll die eingeschlossenen Düngerkomponenten nur langsam abgeben und er soll alles enthalten was Pflanzen brauchen. Ich hoffe, es funktioniert auf diese Weise, andernfalls kann ich immer noch Kugeln oder Kegel daraus formen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (17. März 2012)

*AW: Düngekugeln selber herstellen*

Hallo,

Elfriedes Methode funktioniert natürlich. Ihr dürft hier zwei Dinge nicht durcheinander bringen: es gibt Mineraldünger und es gibt mineralische Langzeitdünger. 

Blaukorn ist ein Mineraldünger und gibt seine Nährstoffe auf einen Schlag ab wenn sich der Dünger in Wasser löst. Um das zu verhindern kann man ihn in Lehm packen und der Lehm sorgt dann dafür dass die Nährstoffe über einen längeren Zeitraum abgegeben werden. Wie lange das dauert hängt natürlich vom Lehm und vom Mischungsverhältnis ab. Es wird also bei jedem ein anderes Ergebnis erzielt werden, und es ist durchaus möglich dass die Nährstoffe zu schnell (Folge: Algenblüte im Wasser) oder zu langsam (Folge: Pflanze mickert) abgegeben werden. Das kann man nur durch Versuch und Irrtum in den Griff bekommen. 

Osmocote Exact ist ein mineralischer Langzeitdünger, bei dem die Nährstoffe so gebunden sind, dass sie über einen genau definierten Zeitraum freigegeben werden. Weil die losen Kügelchen schlecht zum Nachdüngen unter Wasser geeignet sind, ist es besser zu Kegeln gepresste Kügelchen zu verwenden. Wenn man die Kügelchen in Lehm packt, dauert es nochmal länger bis die Nährstoffe freigesetzt werden, da würden die Pflanzen wieder mickern. Die Kügelchen in Zeitungspapier zu wickeln und das kleine Päckchen dann in die Erde zu drücken ist die bessere Methode. 

Nochmal zusammengefasst:

bei Blaukorn verwendet man Lehm um die Nährstoffabgabe zu bremsen (mit nicht exakt vorhersagbarer Wirkung)
bei Osmocote Exact werden die Kügelchen zu einer großeren Einheit verbunden um sie leichter handhabbar zu machen.


----------



## Elfriede (18. März 2012)

*AW: Düngekugeln selber herstellen*

Hallo Werner,

vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp mit dem Zeitungspapier, denn die Osmocote exact - Kügelchen unter Wasser einzubringen wird sich sicher schwierig gestalten, aber probiert habe ich es noch nicht, weil ich  nur Pflanzen in Kübeln halte, die ich im Frühling sowieso einmal zur Kontrolle über die Wasseroberfläche hebe und sie dann gleich auch dünge. 

Osmocote exact habe ich bisher allerdings noch nie verwendet. mir war bislang nur Substral Osmocote bekannt. Ob es (außer im Preis) gravierende Unterschiede zwischen diesen beiden Langzeitdüngern gibt konnte ich nicht herausfinden.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Yogibubu (18. März 2012)

*AW: Düngekugeln selber herstellen*

Hi zusammen,

habe mir gestern einige "Kügelchen" gemacht (den Versuch war es mir wert!) und bin gespannt, was meine Pflänzchen dazu sagen werden.  Das Osmocote Exact ist verlockend, aber die kleinste Menge, die ich „vor Ort“ bekommen kann sind 25 kg für über 100 Euronen :shock Da muss ich leider passen… 

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Nymphaion (19. März 2012)

*AW: Düngekugeln selber herstellen*

Hallo Elfriede,

da gibt es allerdings Unterschiede, vor allem in der Zusammensetzung. Wir arbeiten bei Seerosen und Lotosblumen nur mit Osmocote Exact, denn nicht nur die Hauptnährstoffe sind da in der richtigen Dosierung zueinander drin, sondern auch die Spurenelemente passen. Wir haben etliches ausprobiert, und gehen jetzt davon nicht mehr weg. Selbst die speziellen Seerosendünger aus den USA sind nicht besser.


----------



## Elfriede (19. März 2012)

*AW: Düngekugeln selber herstellen*

Hallo Werner,

vielen Dank für diese Information. Es freut mich  natürlich, dass ich mit Osmocote Exact eine gute Wahl getroffen habe.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Akiem (19. März 2012)

*AW: Düngekugeln selber herstellen*

Hallo,

wie bekommt ihr die Düngekugeln in den Pflanzkorb?
Holt ihr die Seerosenkörbe dafür aus den Wasser, oder gibt es da einen Trick?


----------



## Elfriede (19. März 2012)

*AW: Düngekugeln selber herstellen*

Hallo Achim,

mit einem leicht zugespitzten Aststück (Durchmesser 2 - 2,5 cm)  mache ich mit drehender Bewegung vorsichtig ein Loch ins Substrat, stecke den Düngekegel ein und bedecke ihn mit etwas Sand und verschließe das das Loch dann mit einer kleinen Portion Töpferlehm. Das klingt komplizierter als es tatsächlich ist, es funktioniert aber sehr gut. Ohne dieses "Bohrloch" kann  ich die Düngekegel nicht tief genug ins Substrat drücken.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## RKurzhals (19. März 2012)

*AW: Düngekugeln selber herstellen*

Hallo Elfriede,
man kann doch immer wieder lernen! Ich habe erst vorletztes Wochenende bei 4°C Wassertemperatur die Kegel mit der Fingerspitze in die Körbe gedrückt !
Die Erde (das Substrat) schließt sich "automatisch", wenn man die Kegel knapp fingertief eindrückt. Auf die Idee, das zu tun, ohne den Arm in die eiskalte Brühe zu stecken, bin ich noch nicht gekommen .
Die Seerosen sind bei mir bereits fleißig am Austreiben, da wollte ich dann auch gleich mit Nährstoffen helfen. Die letzten Blätter und Blüten im späten Herbst waren schon arg klein gewesen.


----------



## Elfriede (20. März 2012)

*AW: Düngekugeln selber herstellen*

Hallo Rolf, 

Du bist aber sehr früh dran mit dem Düngen, - nur heuer oder jedes Jahr? 

Also ich würde bei nur 4° nicht einmal einen Finger ins Wasser tauchen wollen, aber das muss ich auch nicht, denn so kalt wird mein Teich den ganzen Winter nie, wie ich denke, denn sonst könnte ich  meine tropischen Seerosen nicht im Teich  überwintern. 

Kaltes Wasser ist auch nicht der Grund für meine Düngemethode. Aber  die Kegel einfach mit dem Finger ins Substrat zu drücken, so wie Du das machst und wie es auch immer empfohlen wird, das schaffe ich höchstens  bei frisch gepflanzten Seerosen, aber nicht mehr, wenn die Pflanzen einmal gut eingewachsen sind. Wenn ich schließlich  auch mit meinem Stöckchen keine Düngekegel mehr einbringen kann, dann ist es an der Zeit  umzutopfen.

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## RKurzhals (20. März 2012)

*AW: Düngekugeln selber herstellen*

Hallo Elfriede,
ich war in der Tat ein wenig früh dran, die Sonne hat mich halt gelockt. Dieses Jahr hat mich das aktuelle Wetter überrascht. Bis ich den Filter überholt, zusammengebaut und wieder installiert hatte, hat die Sonne schon ordentlich den Teichboden angewärmt.
Seit dem Wochenende läuft der Filter, und das Wachstum der Seerosen läuft schon gemächlicher. Da war ich halt ein wenig "überschnell".


----------



## Annett (21. März 2012)

*AW: Düngekugeln selber herstellen*

Mahlzeit.


Elfriede schrieb:


> .... Aber  die Kegel einfach mit dem Finger ins Substrat zu drücken, so wie Du das machst und wie es auch immer empfohlen wird, das schaffe ich höchstens  bei frisch gepflanzten Seerosen, aber nicht mehr, wenn die Pflanzen einmal gut eingewachsen sind. Wenn ich schließlich  auch mit meinem Stöckchen keine Düngekegel mehr einbringen kann, dann ist es an der Zeit  umzutopfen.



Exakt so geht es mir auch. Ich werde daher dieses Frühjahr mal die weiter oben beschriebene (Loch-)"Pulmethode" ausprobieren. Manchmal kommt man nicht auf die einfachsten Dinge. 
Bisher habe ich dann nämlich entweder aufs Düngen verzichtet oder wieder umgetopft.


----------



## moguai0167 (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe mir ebenfalls Gedanken zum Thema Seerosen und Dünger gemacht und möchte euch hier einen Tipp geben, wie man den Dünger ganz einfach an die Seerose bringen kann: 

man nehme:
 1 altes offenes Sonnenschirmständerrohr (oder ein vergleichbares offenes Rohr)
1 etwas längere 8mm Gewindestange 
1 8mm Verbindermutter
1 8mm Schraube mit Rundkopf. 

Die Gewindestange verbindet man mit der Mutter und der Rundkopfschraube (Aufpassen, der Kopf der Schraube sollte möglichst das Rohr fast ganz ausfüllen. 

Anschließend steckt man die Stange mit dem Kopf der Schraube voraus in das Rohr (wie den Stempel bei einer Spritze)

Als Nächstes steckt Ihr das Rohr ca. 3-5 cm tief in Erdfeuchten Lehm. Der auf diese Weise im Rohr aufgenommene Lehm dient später zum Verschließen des Düngers unter Wasser. 

Jetzt drückt Ihr Euren Düngerkegel / Kugel / Tablette als unterstes in das Rohr und klebt einen kleinen Streifen Malerkrepp über die Öffnung. (Dient nur als Sicherung, damit der Dünger nicht versehentlich in den Teich plumpst)

Jetzt könnt Ihr den „Applikator neben Eurer Seerose in den Boden drücken und mit der Gewindestange den Dünger und den Lehm in das neue Loch drücken. 

Vorsicht! Nicht mit dem ganzen Körpergewicht auf die Stange legen sondern nur aus dem leicht angewinkelten Arm heraus drücken, sonst fallt Ihr in den Teich!
Die ersten 4-5 cm gehen meist etwas schwerer, darunter gibt der Teichboden dann häufig plötzlich nach!

Viel Spaß wünscht 

Moguai


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Mai 2020)

... machen wir seit mehreren Jahren so,
allerdings lediglich mit einem offenen Eisenrohr und einer Stange, die bündig in dieses Eisenrohr passt.
Dann wird das Eisenrohr 'gestopft', die Stange von der anderen Seite eingeführt,
das Konstrukt in den Eimer, in welchem, die Seerose steht, reingedrückt und die Stange,
welche ja schon locker in das Eisenrohr eingeführt war, runtergedrückt.
So platzieren wir mehrere Düngekegel rund um die Seerose in das sie umgebende Eimer-Substrat.
Da wir nur 2 tiefstehende Eimer mit Seerosen haben, ist das auch kein Akt,
ist binnen 15 Minuten erledigt. Alle anderen Seerosen sind Zwerge und stehen viel höher
im Teich bzw. im Pflanzenfilter, da kommt man mein Mann so mit der Hand ran....


----------



## Rhz69 (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

noch mal ein Kommentar zu den Hornspänen im Lehm. Ich habe Hornspäne, die Haben Stickstoff zu Phosphat 10:1 also nicht ganz ein reiner Stickstoffdünger, aber extrem viel Stickstoff. Die meisten Lehmsorten haben einen relativ hohen Kaliumanteil, dann hätte man mit den Kugeln einen schönen Dünger für nährstoffarme Naturteiche oder Schwimmteiche. Für Seerosen ist das nichts, die meisten Wasserpflanzen benötigen wenig Phosphat, das fördert nur die Algen. Die meisten "normalen Dünger haben PNK etwa 1:1:1.

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------

